# CC in Braunschweig und Umgebung



## Edith L. (28. Juli 2003)

Guten Tach Braunschweiger,

so, möchte mich erstmals vorstellen. Bin guter Freund von BAM 

Habe eure bisherigen Versuche registriert, in der Umgebung von Braunschweig Singletrails aufzufinden.
Davon gibt es aber reichlich. Muss man nur alle erfahren und keine Angst haben, wenn es ruppig wird oder sich auch mal richtig einzusauen. Angefangen von den Salzgitterbergen, dem Oderwald, den Okertrails, der Asse, dem Elm, den Wäldern nach WOB und diversen anderen langen Singletrails in den umliegenden Wäldern. Strassen muss man teilweise nur kreuzen. Die Bekannntschaft mit BAM haben ja schon einige gemacht. Mit dem bin ich so ziemlich alles abgefahren. Das bringt einen weiter.

So ich denke, dass ich am 02.08.2003 mal ne ordentliche Tourtur drehen werde. Interesse?  

Und, wer vor der Kurve nicht bremst, war auf der Geraden davor zu langsam!


----------



## Gempi (28. Juli 2003)

Na das is doch mal ne klare Ansage!

Da reiß ich mal ganz schnell den Arm hoch und meld mich für demnächst für eine Kracher-Einweisungs-Runde mit dir an, zum richtig rumschrubben hab ich nämlich gut Bock, nur gerat ich immer etwas an die falschen Leute...  

Diesmal geht leider nicht, ich bin erst ab 2. Augustwoche wieder da, aber ich hoffe du bist dann noch motiviert. Salzgitterberge sind mir auch schonmal aufgefallen, nur alleene findet man die guten Sachen immer so schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (29. Juli 2003)

Jau, geht ab.

Genauen Treffpunkt und Zeit können wir noch ausmachen.

Ja ja, Braunschweig ist schwieriges Pflaster: 
"...muss zum Kaffee zu hause sein...", "... aber mein Rad wird dreckig", "nee, nicht schon wieder auf nen  Singletrail...", "...gibt es da Kurven?Dann lieber nicht...","... nee lass mal ich hab nichts gegessen vorher...","...So, heute mal Puls 130...".
Speziell das letzte Zitat kam mitten im Wald auf einem Singletrail.Unglaublich, so ein Bremser nennt sich mountainbike-fachwart!

Ist schon schwierig mit solchen Leuten! 


Übrigens: In jedem Wald gibt es verschlungene Pfade! Man muss nur suchen, den Blick haben und die Abfahrt von der Forstautobahn nicht verpassen! Und attacke!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (30. Juli 2003)

Hi Eddie,
Puls 130! Du warst doch nicht etwa mit den MTV Mumien unterwegs? Muss ja ne echte Hammertour gewesen sein. So 15 -20 KM u. 5l. Kamillentee.
Bin am samstag natürlich dabei.Ich hoffe Du brauchst nicht so viele Boxenstops, diese Rennzweitakter sollen ja einen irre hohen Verauch haben. Watzumer Runde ist Minimum. Ohne XC kein DDD.

BAM grüsst alle bergauf Schleicher


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juli 2003)

BAM, Du Rüssel,

nee, dass war die 160 km Harztour BS-Brocken-BS!

Das war zu dem Zeitpunkt als der Allergiker im Oderwald seinen Heuschnupfenanfall bekommen hat  Der mit dem Hahne-Treksofa! 

Übrigens: Ohne die Mumien ging es schon immer flotter voran!   

Watzumerrunde ist Pflicht und Kürprogramm! Bekommst ne ordentliche Dusche!  

Vergiss die vier Flaschen und die Futterboxen nicht! Lach  

Save the trails!

Eddie Lawson, 4 Times World Champion 500 ccm


----------



## Edith L. (31. Juli 2003)

So, 

jetzt an alle die Interesse an CC-Tour am Samstag, den 02.08.2003, haben.

Habe mich mit BAM geeinigt auf ELM-Tour! 

Um gleich was klarzustellen: Nix für Freizeitfahrer mit Pseudo-mtb oder sonstigen Baumarktbikes (Ragazzi und Konsorten)   

Treffpunkt: Am Bikeshop 1st. Cycle, Ritterbrunnen 5 in BS

Zeit:14.00 Uhr

Dauer: Alles möglich!   

Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko!


Eddie


----------



## Ropatt (31. Juli 2003)

Super Jungs!

Erstmal zur Tour: Ich kann nicht weil ich Samstag nacht wegfahre in den Urlaub, danach sag ich sofort bescheid.


Das hier war genau das, was hier passieren musste (ham wir ja genug drüber geredet bam...)

Ich freu mich drauf, nach'm Urlaub mit euch biken zu gehen!

Ropatt


----------



## Leuchte2000 (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo Sportsfreunde !

Hab grad Ropatt auf ner abendlichen Bike-Runde getroffen. Der erzählte mir von diesem Forum. 

Schön, schön...

Da werd ich bei euch sicher auch mal "mitradeln". 

C ya!


----------



## Der B (1. August 2003)

Wenn ich schaffe kömm ich mit 

- kein Versprechen, kein Versprecher.

Selbstverständlich auf meinem Leichtbau(markt)fülly


----------



## Smiley (3. August 2003)

So, 
jetzt an alle die Interesse an CC-Tour am Samstag, den 02.08.2003, haben.
Um gleich was klarzustellen: Nix für Freizeitfahrer mit Pseudo-mtb oder sonstigen Baumarktbikes (Ragazzi und Konsorten)   



Hallo Eddie Lawson und Co.

Eigentlich ist das schade...und so richtig abschreckend...denn wenn man in  BS wohnt und vielleicht auch Interesse hat an so einer Tour, allerdings ein gutes Bike hat, aber keinerlei Erfahrung, dann sind solche Beiträge doch irgendwie abschreckend...besonders für Frauen wie mich als Anfängerin.

Naja Euch dann viel Spaß noch!

Gruß


----------



## Edith L. (4. August 2003)

So, für alle Interessierten, 

das war am samstag im Elm heftig, heftig, heftig !Watzumer Häuschen war wie immer Pflicht und highlight!80 km knapp 4 Std. brühtende Hitze! 

Ausbaufähig! 

Vahe hätte seine Freude daran gehabt. 

Is ja richtig abschreckend!

Nix für Anfänger, wie versprochen!

BAM,
werde mein training trotzdem wohl mal ein bisschen umgestalten müssen. Kann nicht sein, geht ja gar nicht, wieso das denn.

Ausserdem müssen wir die Woche mal meine DUKE zerrupfen. Die hat irgendein Problem mit der Dämpfung. Mal spricht Sie an, dann wieder nicht oder erst während des Ausfedervorganges.
Das Spielchen ging dann gestern ständig wechselnd so weiter. Bekommste Hassattacken auf dem Trail! 
Mmh, hatte mit der Mag nicht solche Probleme!Naja, hat eigentlich auch nicht gefedert! 

Eddie Lawson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (4. August 2003)

Hi Eddie
War mal wider ne coole Tour. 
Ich dachte immer Federgabeln sind nur was für Schattenparker und ängstliche Frauen.


Einen wunderschönen korrekten guten Tag Smiley mit dem " Roter Bulle Kompletundganzvornundhintenvölliggefedertenbergfahrrad".

Bam sagt: Alles ist die Tat, nichts ist der Ruhm.

1. Mein XC Bike ist ca. 10 Jahre alt. Also sicher keine 3000 wert.
2.Findest Du wirklich, ein gutes Bike bergauf zu schieben macht mehr Spass als eine alte Gurke.
3.Was hast Du eigentlich gegen 14jährige alte Männer die einfach nur Spass am biken haben.
4.Wenn Dich derartige Beiträge vom biken abschreken, dann kann ich Dir nur sagen, traf es nicht die falsche.
5.Die P.M. Funktin ist übrigens für vertrauliche Nachrichten gedacht, nicht als Durchbeleidigungskanal.

Achtung: Um diesen Beitrag zu verstehen wird ein IQ von minimal 87,26397 benötigt.


SSV: Jede P.M. nur noch 19,90


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (4. August 2003)

1. ?
2. c


Nur für die Rechtschreibpolizei.


----------



## Edith L. (5. August 2003)

Ey smiley, 

zur Klärung würde ich mal die eigenen privatnews abrufen.
Wissentlich wohl gleich "ignore" aktiviert?
Nicht nur mir reicht es nämlich langsam, so einen prepubertären Müll in meinem eigenen Postfach lesen zu müssen. 
Hast ja schon im thread "neues Bike keinen interessierts" Dein wahres Gesicht gezeigt. 
Bj 70? Oh Gott!

Nein, bitte keine Antwort, bitte nicht! 
Es ist genug

Sorry,

und nun wieder zu dem was spaß macht!
jemand interessiert an biketour am kommenden we?   

Eddie Lawson


----------



## Rabbit (5. August 2003)

... und mir erstmal.

So, Freunde der gehobenen Radsporttouristik!

Dieses Forum ist für alle offen, ob jung oder alt, schnell oder langsam, mit 1000  Hardtail oder 4000  Fully.
Daß es dabei zu Interessenkonflikten kommen kann ist sicher klar, das ist aber kein Grund für sinnloses flaming!
Auch solltet ihr euch nicht wundern daß Biker, die sich zu einer nicht näher erläuterten CC-Tour anmelden, vielleicht nicht gewillt sind heftige Singletrails zu befahren, das ist nämlich nicht unbedingt der Sinn von CC!
Paßt euer Verhalten entsprechend an oder verabredet euch per E-Mail, Telefon oder sonstigen Kommunikationskanälen, wenn ihr die Absicht habt unter "euresgleichen" zu bleiben.
Oder beschreibt eure Touren einfach genauer, so daß jeder weiß, worauf er sich einläßt!
Dann werden wir auch in Zukunft gut miteinander auskommen.

Gruß,
Rabbit (IBC-Forenteam)


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (5. August 2003)

heftige Singletrails zu befahren, das ist nämlich nicht unbedingt der Sinn von CC!

ÄHHH!!

Was bitte ist denn der Sinn von XC?

Lieber Rabbit,
Du solltest Dir Deinen Beitrag in Ruhe durchlesen und Dich fragen was Du uns eigentlich vorwirfst. Dein Post zeigt wie schnell es geht die eigenen Regeln zu ignorieren. Um objektiv urteilen zu können sollte mann beide Seiten kennen, in diesem Fall die P.M. der jungen Dame. Deswegen auch Durchbeleidigungskanal. 




Ich bin gerne schuld!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (5. August 2003)

Hi Smiley
Deine letzte P.M. wurde ungelesen entsorgt. Du schuldest mir also 19,90.








BAM liebt euch alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. August 2003)

Weil es einige Irritationen gab:

Die Schliessung des Themas ist meines Erachtens voellig korrekt. Der geneigte Leser moege sich die Forenregeln noch mal durchlesen.

Rumgedisse zwischen Usern wird normalerweise per PM oder Mail gemacht aber bitte nicht oeffentlich.

Mehr gibt es von Seiten des Forum-Teams nicht dazu zu sagen.

Gruesse, rikman/IBC-Forum-Team





now listening to: *Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name of*


----------

